
Cryptocurrency in Gaming – Gods Unchained - gtsnexp
https://godsunchained.com/
======
gtsnexp
I'm not into gaming, but this is an incredible new concept. Turning
collectible cards into digital assets, using the ETH network and infra-
structure.

------
itsspring
Could you or the @mods change this title to "cryptocurrency". Crypto is not
the correct term for this.

~~~
gtsnexp
Good point. Done.

